# Fred Benson Ltd of London - publishers, where are they now?



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi everyone

does anyone know whether Fred Benson Ltd are still in business, I can't find anything out about them on the Internet, they were pretty busy back in the '50s but I don't know about anything since, whether they went out of business or were purchased or what happened to their catalog.

TIA

Adrien


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

adrien said:


> does anyone know whether Fred Benson Ltd are still in business


If there is not a trace of them on the Internet, then I doubt it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

adrien said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> does anyone know whether Fred Benson Ltd are still in business, I can't find anything out about them on the Internet, they were pretty busy back in the '50s but I don't know about anything since, whether they went out of business or were purchased or what happened to their catalog.
> 
> ...


If you put the name in Google it's not even responding, so like Portameto says, not much change.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

No idea. Laporsa have their premises (33 Crawford Street) now. Maybe they know?


----------

